# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Progressive lens identifier.

## laytonic

Hello i'm looking Progressive lens identifier.

----------


## Don Gilman

> Hello i'm looking Progressive lens identifier.


Look no further. www.superoptical.com Click on shop online then other lab equipment. 
20% Discount for OPTI Boarders

----------

